# install snort and download rules



## mfaridi (May 2, 2010)

I install snort and oin in FreeBSD 7.2 . with Oin I can not download rule so I download it with firfox and I have tar.gz package of rule , so waht I must do after download , do extract this package and put it in /usr/local/etc/snort/rules ?

I open that tar.gz , and I see many thing like doc ,.... there , Do I need only copy rule , or all thing


----------



## mfaridi (May 2, 2010)

Hello I need help about this too


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 2, 2010)

Split personality?


----------

